# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà (Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, máy bay)

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà*
*(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, máy bay)*

_Bà Nà một lần đến, ngàn lần nhớ… Sự hùng vĩ của thiên nhiên, nét hoang sơ của núi rừng, vẻ tinh khôi, trong trẻo của khí hậu…như một người dẫn đường tuyệt vời sẽ giúp cảm xúc được thăng hoa_

*Ngày 01: Khám phá Đà Nẵng  * *(Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục lên máy bay, khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. Đến Đà Nẵng xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa._ (Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi tàu hoặc ô tô từ Hà Nội và xuất phát từ tối hôm trước)_
*Chiều:* Tham quan Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain), viếng Linh Ứng Tự,thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh). Quý khách tự do tắm biển hoặc tham gia một số trò chơi trên biển do hướng dẫn tổ chức như: bóng nước, bóng chuyền bãi biển, kéo co, đua ghe ngo, tát cạn biển đông....
Ăn tối. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café – Bar Discotheque,... Tối quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà* *(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sau bữa sáng, Xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn khởi hành đi Bà Nà. Quý khách sẽ đi cáp treo lên Bà Nà từ dưới lên đến đỉnh. Đến Khu Du lịch Bà Nà - Suối Mơ, quý khách bắt đầu chinh phục đỉnh Bà Nà với độ cao 1.487m. Quý khách sẽ được tham quan đỉnh Nhà Rông, Khu Biệt thự Lệ Nim. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn về lại Đà Nẵng. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ở Bà Nà.
*Chiều:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về Đà Nẵng nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển.
*Tối:* Sau bữa tối quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi và dạo chơi.

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng - Hà* *Nội* *(Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sáng:* Sau bữa sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ Hàn- mua sắm đặc sản về làm quà cho người than và bạn bè. Ăn trưa Sau đó quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Đà Nẵng khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*Chiều:* Quý khách về đến Hà Nội, xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.980.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_ 

** DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:*

1. Xe Ô tô đời mới  phục vụ theo chương trình. 
2. Khách sạn tiện nghi *2* sao*. Ngủ 2-3 người/ phòng.
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (*Bữa chính 100.000/suất – Ăn sáng Buffe*).
4.* Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi.*
5. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.
6. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

1. Vé máy bay, vé tàu khứ hồi HN//ĐN//HN. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn, VAT và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Yahoo:sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Email:  hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 
*Thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ vui lòng truy cập:** www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

